# Athens Side Plates With Intergril Arrow Rest



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

look sweet Bob !! good luck I wish you the best.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Got Pink Gals ..Order Up ...
07-2010 Bowtech & Diamond...
DW-00 Bubble Gum...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Mathews...(All)...
DW-32 Cherry/Black/Walnut............DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt Get Serious .....
DW-26 Nat/Walnut/Chestnut...............DW-33 Gr/BL/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bowtech Destroyer....
DW-202 Black ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Athens Acomplice ....
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
You May Order The Skeleton Side Plates as Shown Or Without the Large Holes ...Please Specify For Price Adajustment...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Just sent in my order and PayPal payment for a set of the Accomplice skeleton grips. :darkbeer:

Robert


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Elite Archery....
DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Left Hand Athens Acomplice Orders Being Taken Now ....
PM Bob If your a South Paw ...


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Can you do solid colors like a rosewood or similar?


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes, I Have Some Exotic Wood But NO Rosewood...


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Athens Acomplice ...Another Way You Might Want To Order Your Side Plates ....With Skeleton Holes Or Solid No Holes ....You Can Also Order With Screw Holes Or Use The Double Sided Industrial Adheasive (I Furnish)...PM Bob He's Pretty Sharp .. Tell'em What You Want ...It's A Done Deal ....
If Your A Lefty ...He Makes Those To ...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black ...Awwww Guy's You Just Gotta Love These...Just $65.00 A Pair ...
...............


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

bob_lambeth said:


> Athens Acomplice ...Another Way You Might Want To Order Your Side Plates ....With Skeleton Holes Or Solid No Holes ....You Can Also Order With Screw Holes Or Use The Double Sided Industrial Adheasive (I Furnish)...PM Bob He's Pretty Sharp .. Tell'em What You Want ...It's A Done Deal ....
> If Your A Lefty ...He Makes Those To ...
> DW-12 Cocobolo/Black ...Awwww Guy's You Just Gotta Love These...Just $65.00 A Pair ...
> ...............


Bob
Are those non skeleton ones mine? :tongue:


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Robert ...Yes Those are Your Pair ....


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I have mine on the Accomplice! Beautiful work and the feel is perfect!


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

bob_lambeth said:


> Hi Robert ...Yes Those are Your Pair ....


Purdy! :tongue: That was quick
Thanks


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

You Are Welcome ...You'r Gonna Love The Looks And The Way They Feel in your Hand ... Much more the Robinhood Split Arrows in your Practice Target Thanks ....Bob .. PS Can You Post a Pic. That i can use in the Classified ?


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bowtech Destroyer.....Martin...
PSE-X Force........... Hoyt....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Athens Acomplice ...Choose With Or Without Arrow Rest ,,,,With Or Without Screw Hole ...With Or Without Skeleton Holes ....PM Bob , For A Question ....
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## deertattoo (Apr 6, 2007)

*nice grips*

those sure are sweet looking!! Bob you make an awesome grip


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank Ya Thank Ya Very Much....


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*nice work*

Wow those are sweet...Im thinking that those side plates would look sharp on my new Accomplice 34 when she gets here...


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks, They Will Look Great ...


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

bob_lambeth said:


> Bowtech Destroyer.....Martin...
> PSE-X Force........... Hoyt....
> ...............



Bob what color code is the red and gray for Destroyer ..?


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Can you skeleton the Destroyer plates with the 2 holes ?


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Can Skeleton Cut Them ....BUT There are No Holes in the Riser To Match The Cut Outs Are There ?
DW-22 Is The Color Shown It Is DW-22 Cherry/Black Not Cherry/Grey ...And I Am Out Of It ....Be about another Week Getting It ....Hopefully ....


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

bob_lambeth said:


> I Can Skeleton Cut Them ....BUT There are No Holes in the Riser To Match The Cut Outs Are There ?
> DW-22 Is The Color Shown It Is DW-22 Cherry/Black Not Cherry/Grey ...And I Am Out Of It ....Be about another Week Getting It ....Hopefully ....


Yup my 340 has two round holes I think it would look good .. 

Let me know when you get the material I think I want those..

Do you want a pic of the holes?


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Well I Tell you What...I Dont Have the Riser I will need to know where EXACTLY To cut the Holes .... Can you Cut out a Templete in the Recesses
And Mark the Holes ...I'll need it Skellitionize The Side Plates ...Did I Mispell That ?


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

bob_lambeth said:


> Well I Tell you What...I Dont Have the Riser I will need to know where EXACTLY To cut the Holes .... Can you Cut out a Templete in the Recesses
> And Mark the Holes ...I'll need it Skellitionize The Side Plates ...Did I Mispell That ?



Ok I'll work on that . The solid ones would be fine too


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt (All) Models...
Birdseye Maple...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Misc Beauties.....
...............


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

BUMP for you Bob
you make some SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET looking grips


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Oneida...(All Models) ...
DW-202 Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Martin Rytera Alien-X Skeletion....
DW-702 Green....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Athens Acomplice For The Left Hand Shooter...
DW-44 Walnut/Brown/Winewood...DW-202 Black...DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

PSE-X Force - Genetix & More..
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

BearCode Element & Lights Out...
DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...

...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt (All)...
DW-42 Blue/Black/Walnut....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Athens Acomplice With Or Without skeleton Holes ...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bear Archery...Code Element And Lights Out ...
DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt (All) DW-33 G/B/Walnut.......... Hoyt Pro Elite ..DW-32 Cherry /Black/Walnut
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bowtech 07-10...
Pink...
...............


----------



## B-tech fanatic (Mar 14, 2006)

Got any pics of them mounted on an Athens accomplice? I really like the skeletoned ones!


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Athens Acomplice With Skeleton Holes....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bowtech Destroyer.....
DW-30 Winewood/Brown/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Make 28 Different Major Brands Of Beautiful Bow Side Plates ...Fast Delivery And Customer Satisfaction Guarantee......
Polished Dymondwood ... And Some Exotic Wood... PM Bob about your Favorite Bow ...Chances are i already make side plates for it ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Ross Archery...Cardiac/Carivore...
DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Martin(All)..DW-202 Black
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Misc. Side Plates That Include...
Hoyt,Mathews,06 Bowtech...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Gallery Of Side Plates...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt (All) ....
DW-42 Blue/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Elite Archery....
DW-15 Yellow/Black...
...............


----------

